# Help,how much can I tow ?



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Happy Easter guys,
I need some help understanding how much weight I wiil be able to tow legally. Here's what I might possibly have (deciding on buying the deck over)

Truck weighs...............16,000
GVWR of truck is...........28,000 so I can haul 12,000 lbs

Trailer weighs................5000
Trailer rated.................20,000 so I can put 16,000 on trailer and not be over it's rating ?

If all the above is true and I tow with an EMPTY truck, then how much weight can I put on the trailer and haul legally? What might detremine me buying the trailer is if I can haul 2 skidsteers at once, which would be nice,
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Something seems wrong with your truck numbers. What kind of truck is it?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

1982 S Series IH 1900..an old Il DOT truck.What do you think is wrong? Only reason I ask is because the orginal door tag is gone after 30 years and a door replacement.

BTW just got done watching your grandson plow snow in the Arctic forum


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Discard my first comment, I was having a another thought be heated discussion from yesterday

Anyways, if your GVWR 28,000 just subtract all the weighs of the equipment. Sounds like the truck wouldn't be heavy enough for two skids. I'm assuming 7000 each so that's 14,000 plus 5,000 for the trailer so that's 21,000 plus 16,000 for the truck.

He's was pretty good then and has gotten better.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Some 10 ton trailers are rated(GVWR) at exactly 20K lbs.while others like mine are rated to actually carry 20 K lbs.Remember also that you will be dealing with tongue weight transferring 10-15% onto the horse as long as said trailer is loaded correctly.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1628971 said:


> Discard my first comment, I was having a another thought be heated discussion from yesterday
> 
> Anyways, if your GVWR 28,000 just subtract all the weighs of the equipment. Sounds like the truck wouldn't be heavy enough for two skids. I'm assuming 7000 each so that's 14,000 plus 5,000 for the trailer so that's 21,000 plus 16,000 for the truck.
> 
> He's was pretty good then and has gotten better.


Can you all double check this math for me

28,000 gvwr truck -16,000 truck weight = 12,000 - 5000 trailer weight= 7,000 - 8000 big skid steer = -1000 lbs...so i couldn't tow the trailer with even one big skidsteer on it because I would be overweight by 1000 lbs ?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

NO,you are confusing yourself with different ratings from your horse and trailer.You will be fine with 1 rig,probably 2 on that 10 ton trailer.The CGVWR(combined gross vehicle weight rating) of your horse is probably around 50K lbs.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

O.K. that's what I originally thought but... what happens if someone crazy hooked a 30,000 lb rated trailer to a truck that obviously couldn't handle say a combined 60,000lb load and towed it. It seems at some point it's illegal to tow a huge trailer that is too big for the truck even though you might be below the combined ratings..hope I expalined the question clearly?
Steve


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Usually DOT doesn't check CGVWR.Rest assured though if an accident occurs they will.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I am assuming class a cdl . U should be good for 15000 on the trailer if the trailer weighs 5000


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

as said, you need a class A for any of these numbers. Also, whatever weight you load on the trailer needs to be loaded properly as not to overload your rear axle weight


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Funny,but I don't remember the OP asking about license type.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

tuney443;1629165 said:


> Funny,but I don't remember the OP asking about license type.


Yeah i get the Class A and load trailer correctly but at some point I am thinking you could tow a trailer way too big for the truck you have


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Like a dogde........ at 30,000lbs


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Well I knew Dodge could handle it 
That looks scary....was it?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

xtreem3d;1629250 said:


> Well I knew Dodge could handle it
> That looks scary....was it?


I pulled that picture from an article about dodges new towing capacity, I'm a chevy guy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's is a total of 31K I hauled back to Chicago after Super Storm Sandy last fall.

Anyways, I was way off with my comments this past Sunday, it was a long night and a earlier morning.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

The new pickups will pull a surprising amount over what the manufacturer says they will. Stopping is the issue, but even then they still do pretty good.

42k









That's the heaviest I've done so far. I've had plenty of others that gross in the mid to high 30's.

34k (two of about a dozen or more loads)

















34.5k









Only a slight thread derail.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

xtreem3d;1629250 said:


> Well I knew Dodge could handle it
> That looks scary....was it?


Could be real scary if just one trailer brake wire goes south if you were to go down a long steep hill.Service brakes on the horse would fade,eventually burn up with those 2 big tractors on that huge heavy trailer.There's still a very good reason they make class 8 trucks--it takes weight to move weight AND to stop it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

tuney443;1629326 said:


> Could be real scary if just one trailer brake wire goes south if you were to go down a long steep hill.Service brakes on the horse would fade,eventually burn up with those 2 big tractors on that huge heavy trailer.There's still a very good reason they make class 8 trucks--it takes weight to move weight AND to stop it.


It would be fine around here, there's no hills


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Mark13;1629406 said:


> It would be fine around here, there's no hills


I'm sure you're right so I'll edit---can you do at least 65 mph in your state?Orrrrrr---how's this one---does it rain in your state and are there blind turns with kids crossing in front of their school bus? NOT trying to be the weight police but s- - t happens.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Costs extra to be legit, but I don't want something going wrong and it being my fault over a couple $$. 

Wish more people would do it because it might be my kids or family out there.


----------

